# Wonder what the final price will be?



## cmiller92 (Feb 16, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-of-859-...1219259?pt=Pocket_Watches&hash=item2a37963cbb 

Not trying to damage anybody's auction, so hopefully it isn't someone actively on this board, if it is I will delete this post, just PM me!

Looks to me that there is quite a bit of obvious brassing on these watches, I'm just curious on what eBayers are going to push this one up too.

What do my fellow members think?

CJ


----------



## Palladium (Feb 16, 2014)

$1700-$1800 +


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 16, 2014)

$1564.00!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh, that is sooo sad.  

Dave


----------



## macfixer01 (Feb 16, 2014)

There were some recent similar auctions for watch cases with excessive brassing noted in the post named "Someone is going to learn the expensive way". All sold for much more than they should have.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 17, 2014)

Allowing for the material to be plum and that it's 1/20 14k there's only 25.1 grams of fine gold in the lot and personally I'd allow 10% off that for losses during manufacturing and a lot more for well worn items, let's hope whoever purchased this material doesn't send it to a member for toll refining.


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 17, 2014)

With that recovery (25.1g) it's only a minimum $500 loss at today's spot of $1327 :shock:


----------



## nickvc (Feb 17, 2014)

If it was 10k then it's worse and if badly worn a lot lot less, I'd guess it sold for over twice it's actual value! If it was all 1/10 14k I reckon you would get your money back just.


----------



## cmiller92 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thats really crazy on how high that price went, seems like if I ever get some badly brassed GF, the best avenue for it is ebay, then buy bullion. :mrgreen: 

Thank you all for the input!

CJ


----------

